# NOOK CRANNY BUYING TURNIPS FOR 519 BELLS



## Luxsama

Come sell your turnips!
Tipping is MUCH appreciated
Just leaving my gates open for a bit, just please follow the path to Nook's I've blocked off entry ways for this just don't vault around or I'll end the session

Dodo Code: Closing for now


----------



## Tasuot

On my way over! :O Will definitely tip!


----------



## savvistyles

Could I come?


----------



## tomothy

On my way rn! I'm Tomothy from Hokkaido tysm <3


----------



## jush

on my way!


----------



## Luxsama

savvistyles said:


> Could I come?



For sure! My island will be open but there will be people coming in and out so please note that

I'll just be hanging around to make sure no one is griefing my island


----------



## Mav13

I will be coming soon!


----------



## MayorMike

Ill be over soon. Thanks!


----------



## vercengetrix

May I come? Been trying for ages to find a place.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Gonna try to come over if the traffic isn't too heavy.  I couldn't get into another island and I tried a few times.


----------



## Krissi2197

Damn I missed it >.< Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Chanara

I was wondering if I could come over?  will definitely leave a tip!


----------



## Cassie5988

I’m on my way thanks been waiting for one!!


----------



## Midoriya

On my way now!  Will leave a tip.


----------



## RandomSanity

You're popular it's full and to make it worse dodo doesn't tell me it's full until after it finds the flight so I have to re enter the code to try again.. really weird it never did that before.


----------



## Anj2k6

Is it still possible to come over? Willing to tip per run.


----------



## Luxsama

Krissi2197 said:


> Damn I missed it >.< Thank you for the opportunity!



I'm leaving it open for 2 hours it's just a lot of people trying to come in right now lol


----------



## Krissi2197

Luxsama said:


> I'm leaving it open for 2 hours it's just a lot of people trying to come in right now lol



It just tells me that it's full and I have to connect and reconnect again haha. Doubt I'll be able to get in. :c

Perhaps you can do groups of 4 and then make a small queue so people can all wait their turn and be able to have an opportunity?


----------



## Mav13

Krissi2197 said:


> It just tells me that it's full and I have to connect and reconnect again haha. Doubt I'll be able to get in. :c
> 
> Perhaps you can do groups of 4 and then make a small queue so people can all wait their turn and be able to have an opportunity?



yea do this so its not so messy


----------



## oppimoo

i'll be on my way shortly once a spot opens up! thanks so much ;w;//


----------



## meghang543

if you'd like to come buy at mine, daisy mae is here for only 95 bells so you'd get quite the profit if you want


----------



## Luxsama

Mav13 said:


> yea do this so its not so messy



Sorry I know this will upset a lot of people but I'm leaving this all up to the Dodos


----------



## Eirrinn

is this still open? if so ill be coming over, I have about two or three trips worth of turnips tho so sorry in advance


----------



## Luxsama

Eirrinn said:


> is this still open? if so ill be coming over, I have about two or three trips worth of turnips tho so sorry in advance



Yep still open


----------



## icyii

I'll pop by in a bit, just have to settle a few things first!


----------



## Starlightt

I would love to stop by!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Hi, I'll come over.

I only bought a little over 100k bells worth of turnips for 95 bells each so it shouldn't take long for me.


----------



## Vexul

*Thank you!!*

How long will you be staying open for?


----------



## oppimoo

how i wish nintendo would add a feature where you could see a number of how many people are on an island via dodo code :cc i keep entering code in and praying this dodo will flap his little wings faster haha


----------



## Luxsama

Vexul said:


> How long will you be staying open for?



For an hour or so


----------



## corlee1289

It’s too full, will attempt again in 5 minutes


----------



## icyii

Alas, the island is full! Will you let us know when space has opened up please?


----------



## Annjae

I would love to come, will definitely tip!


----------



## corlee1289

Please let me know when the island is freed up~


----------



## chibibunnyx

If this is still going on i'd like to stop by!


----------



## RhinoK

Hey I'd love to come please


----------



## Vexul

Willing to leave a 99k tip, but I can't get in rip


----------



## Starlightt

It's literally impossible to get in unless there's an actual line.


----------



## RhinoK

It says there's interference


----------



## acnlgirl

My fingers hurt from entering that code over and over hoping someone left


----------



## id6016

i would like to come but the island is full


----------



## icyii

Getting the interference message now


----------



## Luxsama

I'll be closing the gates in 15 mins to get people to finish up!

If I still have time and energy, I'll do 5 people at a time afterwards.


----------



## Excaloser

Could I reserve a spot for when you reopen the gates, if you decide to keep going?


----------



## icyii

Thanks! Hope to get in today. I only have 1 run because I didn't buy too many turnips and will definitely tip! Could I please reserve a spot as well?


----------



## Starlightt

Sounds good! I would love to get in if you do happen to do the 5 people group. 

To hard to get on otherwise lol


----------



## Eirrinn

Can i reserve a spot? I can too with a nook ticket if that’s ok


----------



## racatl

I'd like a spot as well, I only have one trip


----------



## mayorapple

Oh my...I tried for a bit but couldn't get in. Thanks for your generosity, anyway!


----------



## oppimoo

i had just sold my turnips and was omw home but someone didnt close the window so it didnt save for anyone and it booted ;;


----------



## Toot

Nice. Thanks for opening your gates mate.


----------



## RhinoK

I just sold but I'm suddenly near the front of the airport? So I may have to sell again if it didn't save sorry


----------



## Vexul

Luxsama said:


> I'll be closing the gates in 15 mins to get people to finish up!
> 
> If I still have time and energy, I'll do 5 people at a time afterwards.



I would like to reserve a spot as well if possible! I will tip a hefty amount too! Thanks


----------



## acnlgirl

Could I reserve a spot too? I've been trying to get in for an hour


----------



## id6016

i would like to reserve a spot if thats possibnle


----------



## oppimoo

i've also been waiting since this was posted TTnTT nintendo is a cruel god

edit: if reserves are a possibility, i'd like one as well please!!


----------



## RhinoK

8 player Animal Crossing is CHAOS


----------



## Luxsama

oppimoo said:


> i've also been waiting since this was posted TTnTT nintendo is a cruel god
> 
> edit: if reserves are a possibility, i'd like one as well please!!



I'll reopen and do 5 at a time and let you guys back in later on tho I'll make a list starting from my last post

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> 8 player Animal Crossing is CHAOS



True LOL


----------



## HermitDash

Thank youu ;O left a Pink Tulip~

got booted before I could leave tip tho

Still have like 2 batches if you could put my name down on that list


----------



## Vexul

Luxsama said:


> I'll reopen and do 5 at a time and let you guys back in later on tho I'll make a list starting from my last post
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> True LOL



Sounds good. I'll be patiently waiting! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## oiwa

I'd like to come by if possible!


----------



## DrewAC

Would like to join too if possible! Thank you


----------



## MayorMike

Yea I got sent to the airport as well with all my turnips still in my inventory. Would love to come back and try again when you reopen if possible!


----------



## RhinoK

Thank you so much <3


----------



## jessicat_197

I would love to be put on the list too if possible c:


----------



## corlee1289

Tried again and was full~


----------



## RhinoK

Luxsama has put so much time aside for us and we're wasting more of her time by not waiting for everyone to finish at the same time and being sent home all at once


----------



## icyii

Thank you so much!! Will be stalking this thread :3


----------



## MayorMike

RhinoK said:


> Luxsama has put so much time aside for us and we're wasting more of her time by not waiting for everyone to finish at the same time and being sent home all at once



This is not true at all. They said from the beginning they would let people come and go freely with the Dodo code.


----------



## Excaloser

Are we allowed to make multiple trips, or just one? Asking in case I should buy more than one inv full of turnips.


----------



## Luxsama

HermitDash said:


> Thank youu ;O left a Pink Tulip~
> 
> got booted before I could leave tip tho
> 
> Still have like 2 batches if you could put my name down on that list



Aww thanks lol that's so sweet

I'm making a list rn and will just be pm'ing as many people as I can

Not sure on how many people I can go through but I'll be prioritizing the people who got in but didn't save


----------



## Annjae

I was unable to get in since last post as well, would love to be added to the line if possible )

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## oppimoo

Luxsama said:


> Aww thanks lol that's so sweet
> 
> I'm making a list rn and will just be pm'ing as many people as I can
> 
> Not sure on how many people I can go through but I'll be prioritizing the people who got in but didn't save



you're a godsend TTwTT 
it never feels good seeing that timer then getting booted just as you finished
really appreciate it!


----------



## Luxsama

Excaloser said:


> Are we allowed to make multiple trips, or just one? Asking in case I should buy more than one inv full of turnips.



Just one sorry I'm gonna be trying to get as many other people as possible


----------



## acnlgirl

thanks for taking the time out of your day to do this <3 I really want to be on the list please


----------



## Luxsama

I'll go through as much as I can tonight guys ;-;

But if I get another good turnip offer above 400 or so I'll be definitely doing this again!


----------



## corlee1289

Thank you for doing this again! I would like to be put on the list please~

I have a bunch of the pink and purple windflowers if you would like any!


----------



## Excaloser

Luxsama said:


> Just one sorry I'm gonna be trying to get as many other people as possible



No need to be sorry! Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Starlightt

Luxsama said:


> I'll go through as much as I can tonight guys ;-;
> 
> But if I get another good turnip offer above 400 or so I'll be definitely doing this again!



Everyone appreciates this! Mine were 520 or something like that last Tuesday, I didn't have that many people since the game was only out for like three days. It's crazy now! Lol


----------



## Vexul

Luxsama said:


> I'll go through as much as I can tonight guys ;-;
> 
> But if I get another good turnip offer above 400 or so I'll be definitely doing this again!



You are a godsend


----------



## Luxsama

Tiffanyy said:


> Everyone appreciates this! Mine were 520 or something like that last Tuesday, I didn't have that many people since the game was only out for like three days. It's crazy now! Lol



Oh man, this all started when I bought a bunch of turnips and accidentally TT'd one day back and spoiled all of it.
So now me being impatient trying to regain lost money resulted in this so might as well share it with everyone


----------



## icyii

Luxsama said:


> Oh man, this all started when I bought a bunch of turnips and accidentally TT'd one day back and spoiled all of it.
> So now me being impatient trying to regain lost money resulted in this so might as well share it with everyone



Thank you for taking the time to do this!! Would love to get a spot <3


----------



## Johnt

Is it still open?


----------



## Wren959

Just got onto the boards, would really enjoy coming to your island to sell bells.
Will tip for sure!


----------



## Luxsama

icyii said:


> Thank you for taking the time to do this!! Would love to get a spot <3



Yeah for sure!
So far 18 people on my list, I think I'll stop at 20 and most definitely try to get those people and see if I have more time to do more and if enough more people are interested but no promises on more people


----------



## Crash

Luxsama said:


> Oh man, this all started when I bought a bunch of turnips and accidentally TT'd one day back and spoiled all of it.
> So now me being impatient trying to regain lost money resulted in this so might as well share it with everyone


same thing happened to me! I've been tt'ing for the past few hours trying to find a good price and no luck. if you open back up i'd love a spot if possible c:


----------



## Luxsama

Johnt said:


> Is it still open?



No, but I can add you to my list once I reopen

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crash said:


> same thing happened to me! I've been tt'ing for the past few hours trying to find a good price and no luck. if you open back up i'd love a spot if possible c:



Honestly I just got super lucky and only had to TT 3 days


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Luxsama said:


> No, but I can add you to my list once I reopen



When will you reopen?


----------



## Luxsama

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> When will you reopen?



In a little while, just have to give my own friends their turn lol hopefully not too long


----------



## corlee1289

Okay! Please let me know when it is my turn <3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Luxsama said:


> In a little while, just have to give my own friends their turn lol hopefully not too long



oh ok cool. I can wait. Thnx!

I was just busy for a little bit eating dinner. Just glad you will still be doing this for some more members.


----------



## Luxsama

corlee1289 said:


> Okay! Please let me know when it is my turn <3



I will post when I reopen and I'll be pming everyone individually


----------



## icyii

Luxsama said:


> I will post when I reopen and I'll be pming everyone individually



Thanks so much for doing this!!
Can't wait  
Please let me know if you need any fruits/flowers/furni and I'll bring some over!


----------



## Eirrinn

Luxsama said:


> In a little while, just have to give my own friends their turn lol hopefully not too long



yay :> I just have 1 more trip to do lol trying to get in was chaos


----------



## Luxsama

icyii said:


> Thanks so much for doing this!!
> Can't wait
> Please let me know if you need any fruits/flowers/furni and I'll bring some over!



No worries! I honestly just enjoy sharing stuffs on here so it's up to you guys if you wanna leave anything! I'm not gonna ask for anything in particular.


----------



## electtric_kat

If you still have time I would love to get in.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Luxsama said:


> No worries! I honestly just enjoy sharing stuffs on here so it's up to you guys if you wanna leave anything! I'm not gonna ask for anything in particular.



I have a bunch of catalog items that I'm looking to get off me.

It's taking up my storage XD! So, I was looking to sell some of it, but I can give you something if you need anything. It's a lot of reorderable stuff, craftable items and the Nook Miles items.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A lot of Nook's Cranny items and Mabel fashion items


----------



## oiwa

Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## 0orchid

If/when there's time left I'd like to come over please 

thank you!


----------



## Luxsama

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I have a bunch of catalog items that I'm looking to get off me.
> 
> It's taking up my storage XD! So, I was looking to sell some of it, but I can give you something if you need anything. It's a lot of reorderable stuff, craftable items and the Nook Miles items.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> A lot of Nook's Cranny items and Mabel fashion items



That's fine if you want, you can bring one item to surprise me with lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

My list of 20 people has ended with Variety.Gamer but I'll try to get as much after guys!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh wow! I'm for sure coming over after I farm Tarantulas.


----------



## Eryot

You are very nice! I'll be around to see if I make it to the island :3


----------



## MayorMike

Luxsama said:


> That's fine if you want, you can bring one item to surprise me with lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My list of 20 people has ended with Variety.Gamer but I'll try to get as much after guys!



I no longer need to come. Thank you for your help though! If I was on your list feel free to replace me


----------



## Luxsama

MayorMike said:


> I no longer need to come. Thank you for your help though! If I was on your list feel free to replace me



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Griff

Sent a PM to be added to list if you are still accepting visitors


----------



## Luxsama

Griff said:


> Sent a PM to be added to list if you are still accepting visitors



I have my list of 20 and will only be doing more if time permits


----------



## acnlgirl

Hi, sorry to bother you but I just wanted to know if I'm on the list


----------



## oiwa

I'm just curious when you'll be starting? It's okay if you don't know the exact time, just a guesstimate is OK. I've been planning on making some mac n' cheese for the last 2 hours, but didn't wanna start until I knew I had enough time.


----------



## Luxsama

acnlgirl said:


> Hi, sorry to bother you but I just wanted to know if I'm on the list



Yup you are!

- - - Post Merge - - -



oiwa said:


> I'm just curious when you'll be starting? It's okay if you don't know the exact time, just a guesstimate is OK. I've been planning on making some mac n' cheese for the last 2 hours, but didn't wanna start until I knew I had enough time.



Sorry, just started and sent a pm to
Oppimoo
RhinoK
Excaloser
Icyii
Tiffanyy


----------



## icyii

Same - was just curious when you'll be opening your island again too  I'll be active for another 2 hours or so, then I have to take my cat to the vet for a sunburnt paw lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luxsama said:


> Yup you are!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just started and sent a pm to
> Oppimoo
> RhinoK
> Excaloser
> Icymi
> Tiffany



Just making sure you meant Icymi and not Icyii?


----------



## Luxsama

Luxsama said:


> Yup you are!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just started and sent a pm to
> Oppimoo
> RhinoK
> Excaloser
> Icymi
> Tiffany



Next in line will be
Eirrinn
Racatl
Mayorapple
Vexul
Acnlgirl

- - - Post Merge - - -

I edited sorry LOL


----------



## oiwa

Luxsama said:


> Yup you are!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just started and sent a pm to
> Oppimoo
> RhinoK
> Excaloser
> Icymi
> Tiffany



No, no need to apologize! I'm really thankful you are doing this. Just wanted to know if I had enough time. Thank you.




icyii said:


> Same - was just curious when you'll be opening your island again too  I'll be active for another 2 hours or so, then I have to take my cat to the vet for a sunburnt paw lol!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Just making sure you meant Icymi and not Icyii?



Oh! That's really cute to imagine, I'm sorry, I really do feel bad your cat has a sunburnt paw! I hope the vet visit goes smoothly! And hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Okay! I just got done Tarantula farming and made 400k from Flick! Nice.

Give this post a like if i'm on the list.


----------



## icyii

YAY on my way! <3


----------



## Loubelle

Would I be able to come sell turnips? It all fits in one pocket full 
edit: I see you're accepting a certain number of people, haha sorry  if there's enough time left please let me know!


----------



## Luxsama

Paperboy012305 said:


> Okay! I just got done Tarantula farming and made 400k from Flick! Nice.
> 
> Give this post a like if i'm on the list.



Once I go through all 20 people on my list I'll let you know!


----------



## Arabelle

How long will you be on for?  I'd like to come over later too if you're still online.  I can fit all turnips in one pocket too lol


----------



## Licorice

I'm also wondering how late you'll be up?


----------



## icyii

Thank you so much <3


----------



## Vexul

sorry what is a vm??


----------



## Luxsama

I'll only be doing this for an hour more as it's almost midnight here lol


----------



## oiwa

Vexul said:


> sorry what is a vm??



Visitor Message, like a comment on the profile


----------



## Luxsama

Vexul said:


> sorry what is a vm??



visitor message


----------



## Vexul

Luxsama said:


> visitor message



Can't find the island 
Edit: I attempted to enter at 9:44 and code didn't work :/


----------



## Eirrinn

The code doesnt seem to work


----------



## Luxsama

Eirrinn said:


> The code doesnt seem to work



I sent out a new one


----------



## acnlgirl

Hi the code didnt work for me (the new one)


----------



## Luxsama

acnlgirl said:


> Hi the code didnt work for me (the new one)



Sorry, just saw this, I'll add you to the next round


----------



## toddishott

Could I come sell my turnips? My game is on saturday and need to sell!


----------



## Nooblord

Still accepting sellers?


----------



## acnlgirl

Ok thanks


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Are you still accepting people? Thanks!


----------



## Luxsama

iGotNoiPad said:


> Are you still accepting people? Thanks!



No sorry, I'm on my last batch, sorry for the ones I couldn't get to! It's quite a mess getting people in accordingly as some people are either late or not replying (was much easier to fling the gates open lol)


----------



## toddishott

dang well thanks for letting everyone get a chance to sell!


----------



## oiwa

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Loubelle

Luxsama said:


> No sorry, I'm on my last batch, sorry for the ones I couldn't get to! It's quite a mess getting people in accordingly as some people are either late or not replying (was much easier to fling the gates open lol)


Ty anyway! ^p^ Have a nice night!


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Luxsama said:


> No sorry, I'm on my last batch, sorry for the ones I couldn't get to! It's quite a mess getting people in accordingly as some people are either late or not replying (was much easier to fling the gates open lol)



Oh well, thanks for the opportunity though!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Luxsama said:


> No sorry, I'm on my last batch, sorry for the ones I couldn't get to! It's quite a mess getting people in accordingly as some people are either late or not replying (was much easier to fling the gates open lol)


Oh, that's fine. I'm tired anyway.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Coming now! Joshua


----------



## acnlgirl

Is the next round happening tomorrow? Could I just come by really quick and sell my turnips please I've been waiting for four hours


----------



## Crash

Thank you so so much!


----------



## corlee1289

Thank you so much for letting me stop by!!


----------



## Abi

i’m pretty late to this but is there any chance i could pop by? i’ll tip you!


----------

